# Monas Queen



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Isle of Man ferries were regulars on the Clyde at Ardrossan at the peak holiday times._MONAS QUEEN _ berths there in 1977. :hey:


----------



## Full_astern (May 23, 2009)

I took this ship to the Phillipines in 1996.It has been in use out there as a ferry for 13 years and has been modified a lot.She's now called 'Mary the Queen'.She was a bit of a shed when we took her from the West Float in Birkenhead but believe me,she flew!


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

She was broken up in Alang in September of 2008.

Chris.


----------



## Manxman 52 (May 9, 2010)

Santos said:


> She was broken up in Alang in September of 2008.
> 
> Chris.


That is sad to hear, I was lucky enough to serve on her, she was a good sea going vessel and we sailed in all sorts of weather and she never let us down, I shall always have fond memories of her and the lads and lasses who brought her to life (Applause)


----------

